# Tensaw 8-16



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Left Liveoak at daylight and made the run to where I've been working on the bream Caught about 30 in the first half hour. Most about 4-5" and a few big ol titty bream. Went and put out about a dozen or so bush hooks with the live bream then went back to bream hole. Ran the lines around 11:30 had a few missing baits( I assume gar) rebaited and left them again until around 2:00 nothing but a bunch of live breams. No bites at all. So I pull them and out ran the storm to the house. First time I have ever not caught some catfish. Ended up with about 40 mix bag of big shell crackers and gills.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

FlounderMan said:


> Left Liveoak at daylight and made the run to where I've been working on the bream Caught about 30 in the first half hour. Most about 4-5" and a few big ol titty bream. Went and put out about a dozen or so bush hooks with the live bream then went back to bream hole. Ran the lines around 11:30 had a few missing baits( I assume gar) rebaited and left them again until around 2:00 nothing but a bunch of live breams. No bites at all. So I pull them and out ran the storm to the house. First time I have ever not caught some catfish. Ended up with about 40 mix bag of big shell crackers and gills.



There is a reason behind that madness I might add


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> There is a reason behind that madness I might add


What's the reason. I've always seem to do well on a strong outgoing tides whether its day or night.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

FlounderMan said:


> What's the reason. I've always seem to do well on a strong outgoing tides whether its day or night.


waiting for reason also, but am a little surprised you regularly catch them on bream in the middle of the day


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

No madness to it. Lot of grinnel
and gar right now. If it's not on the bottom during the day there gonna get it.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

CatCrusher said:


> No madness to it. Lot of grinnel
> and gar right now. If it's not on the bottom during the day there gonna get it.


Yep caught a Grinnel last weekend while cast netting shad.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

FlounderMan said:


> What's the reason. I've always seem to do well on a strong outgoing tides whether its day or night.


Thats exactly right. Being so far down in the delta anywhere from Selma south is effected by the tides. Lately we have had a bad tide where its been going out in the am then backing up at night really screwing up the catfishing over there. After about 7pm its almost is if the river starts to flow in reverse, completely shutting the bite down. After this moon phase the whole cycle should do a flip flop and get us back on schedule.


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Thats exactly right. Being so far down in the delta anywhere from Selma south is effected by the tides. Lately we have had a bad tide where its been going out in the am then backing up at night really screwing up the catfishing over there. After about 7pm its almost is if the river starts to flow in reverse, completely shutting the bite down. After this moon phase the whole cycle should do a flip flop and get us back on schedule.


I fished the entire outgoing tide though. Does the lack of bites come from the high water temps?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Thats exactly right. Being so far down in the delta anywhere from Selma south is effected by the tides. Lately we have had a bad tide where its been going out in the am then backing up at night really screwing up the catfishing over there. After about 7pm its almost is if the river starts to flow in reverse, completely shutting the bite down. After this moon phase the whole cycle should do a flip flop and get us back on schedule.


Selma south? There's 2 dams between Selma and Mobile. The tide had no effect on me all last week and I was at eureka landing at my camp. FISH BIT GOOD.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> Selma south? There's 2 dams between Selma and Mobile. The tide had no effect on me all last week and I was at eureka landing at my camp. FISH BIT GOOD.


 Below Claiborne


----------

